# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2019



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 11:27)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2019 às 12:38)

*17.2ºC*
Manhã de nevoeiro, chuvisco/chuva fraca, ocasionalmente chuva moderada.
Esta noite não desceu abaixo dos *16.5ºC* (3ºC acima da média das mínimas do mês mais quente, e mais de 11ºC acima da média das mínimas de Novembro!!!)


Acumulado segue nos 5.1mm, Outubro acabou nos 150.4mm(102% da média)


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2019 às 13:07)

Céu a ficar mais nublado no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 18°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2019 às 14:24)

16.7ºC
Boa chuvada na última meia-hora, alguns kilómetros a Sul choveu mais.






8.7mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2019 às 14:35)

Boas….nunca mais chove ...ambiente  e vento quente ,com 19.6ºC...parece verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2019 às 16:23)

Boas….há meia dúzia de dias a falar que cai chuva….não se vê nada ...isto é pior que as promessas dos políticos ,secura continua ,com 18.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Nov 2019 às 16:42)

Dia bastante cinzento. Chuva forte durante a última hora.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2019 às 16:49)

Chove com intensidade neste momento em Várzea da Serra.

//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5dbc620e421d7/20191101_164524.mp4


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2019 às 17:42)

Dia de verão junto ao Douro, na região de Foz Côa. Alguns chuviscos, mas bastante sol, o sensor do carro chegou a marcar 24,5ºC.

As vinhas na região de Foz Côa.


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 17:43)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 17.6°c, dia de céu nublado com chuviscos durante a manhã e com mais intensidade durante a tarde, o vento de manhã esteve fraco aumentando para moderado na última hora com algumas rajadas fortes. 
Até às 16h.na estação do aeródromo o acumulado é de 5.2mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.6°c
Min 16.3°c
Max 20.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 16h com 17.9°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.6c° à 1h
Max horária 19.9°c às 12h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 17:54)

Agora na Covilhã chuva e vento forte





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2019 às 18:45)

*16.6ºC*
Por agora não chove, mas durante uma hora entre as 15 e as 16h, choveu de maneira forte a torrencial.

*23.2mm* acumulados.

Intensidade média do vento de 59km/h no Caramulinho, na última hora,.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2019 às 18:55)




----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 19:17)

Boas, depois de um ligeiro periodo com chuva forte esta passou novamente para chuviscos, o vento mantem-se moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Agora com 17.1°c(auriol) e com 11.1mm de acumulado até às 18h.na estação do aeródromo.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2019 às 20:36)

*16.2ºC*
Chuva moderada nas últimas duas horas, *30.7mm
*
Mais chuvoso em Lafões como é típico:
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 39.4mm
Vouzela 34.3mm


----------



## magnusson73 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:42)

Boa noite, na Covilhã 17.1°c, mantem-se o vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Em regime de aguaceiros na última hora , com algumas abertas seguidos de períodos de chuva fraca/moderada.
12.2 mm até às 20h.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2019 às 21:51)

Desde o final da manhã que em Viseu chove com pausas de no máximo meia horas por vezes chuva forte e com vento intenso. Tenho mesmo pena de a minha estação ter dito adeus, porque estás últimas duas semanas foram certamente muito boas por aqui.

A ribeira corre ininterruptamente, os terrenos estão alagados, e as ervas já nasceram. É incrível também a mudança de cor das folhas na última semana, o outubro atacou em força!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 21:53)

Dan disse:


> Dia de verão junto ao Douro, na região de Foz Côa. Alguns chuviscos, mas bastante sol, o sensor do carro chegou a marcar 24,5ºC.
> 
> As vinhas na região de Foz Côa.


Belíssimas Dan  _Fall Colors_ à portuguesa e com cheirinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2019 às 22:03)

Boas….nada de chuva ,só nuvens e algum vento,com 17.3ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## dahon (1 Nov 2019 às 22:26)

Volta a chuva torrencial. 
Aquela linha de Sever do Vouga, Oliveira de Frades e Vouzela no radar parece uma rampa de lançamento.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 22:56)

Alguém a reportar de Proença-a-Nova? Eco amarelo e laranja a atravessar essa zona...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2019 às 23:07)

jamestorm disse:


> Alguém a reportar de Proença-a-Nova? Eco amarelo e laranja a atravessar essa zona...


Não sei se há, mas esta estação na zona acumulou 8,6 mm nos últimos minutos: 
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOBREIR


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2019 às 23:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não sei se há, mas esta estação na zona acumulou 8,6 mm nos últimos minutos:
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOBREIR


boa! Está a descarregar bem para aqueles lados, supostamente


----------



## Reportorio (1 Nov 2019 às 23:22)

Por Alvoco da Serra a chuva tem sido generosa, aliás as Ribeiras de Alvoco e Loriga já mandam um bom caudal.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Nov 2019 às 23:30)

Boas.
Acumulado de 38.4mm pela Covilhã (meteoestrela).
Neste momento chuva fraca e vento moderado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2019 às 23:59)

jamestorm disse:


> boa! Está a descarregar bem para aqueles lados, supostamente


Sim, *15.3mm* em Proença-a-Nova na última hora.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Nov 2019 às 03:05)

Chuva moderada agora.
Acumulado 5.8mm (estação meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Nov 2019 às 09:00)

Bom dia, noite de chuva, entre a meia noite e as 8h com 22.1mm de acumulado na estação do aeródromo .
Agora céu com algumas abertas e alguns chuviscos.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2019 às 10:36)

Boas...secura continua .... nada ,só nuvens a passar e vento ,nuvens e sol ,com 17.6ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 16.8ºC / 20.6ºC  .


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Nov 2019 às 15:34)

boas

por aqui o dia tem sido de céu encoberto, ainda só apareceu o sol uma vez. 
o vento tem estado fraco não ultrapassando os 20kmh. 
Houve alguns aguaceiros fortes de noite, mas de dia ainda não choveu.  
estão 16.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2019 às 17:19)

Boas….secura continua ...temos que ir há bruxa ...se elas realmente existem ,a chuva não quere nada com a zona ,com 16.3ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2019 às 18:12)

Dia de aguaceiros fracos por Várzea, mas céu sempre encoberto.

Vento moderado de OSO. 

A Tmáx foi de 13,5C à meia noite.
Agora estão 10,3C.

Quanto à precipitação, somente 4,2mm hoje.
Outubro fechou com 176,6mm acumulados. Dado o valor, até pensei que o ribeiro cá da freguesia levasse mais água, mas não. Terrenos bem regados, mas os nascentes ainda não brotaram.


----------



## Reportorio (2 Nov 2019 às 19:32)

Aqui pela S.Estrela concelho Seia, Alvoco da Serra foi a noite e o dia quase inteiro a chover, já levei duas boas milhas, as Ribeiras de Loriga e Alvoco seguem com um caudal muito bom e nas encostas vê-se muitos "véus da noiva", deveria ser assim pelo país todo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2019 às 21:36)

Boas….saga continua sem chuva ...chuva ,com 14.2ºC e tudo tapado .


----------



## Norther (2 Nov 2019 às 21:53)

Por aqui vai chovendo, miudinha mas por vezes intensa e tocada a vento.
Hoje caíram uns aguaceiros de manhã, a tarde foi de vento moderado, e ao final praticamente que parou, veio a chuva e vento fraco.


----------



## Rafa111 (2 Nov 2019 às 23:06)

Aqui de vez em quando vem umas rajadas de vento...
Continua a chover modernamente.
13.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2019 às 01:14)

Boas
Por aqui tem chovido desde as 21h. O vento esta fraco com rajadas mais moderadas.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Nov 2019 às 01:47)

Queda de árvores à meia hora atrás no sentido Vila Real- Régua antes do cruzamento de Nogueira que vai para A24.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2019 às 03:32)

Aqui está uma bela noite de vento, não se percebe mais uma vez qual foi o critério do IPMA para não emitir avisos, pelo menos para as terras altas (ainda recentemente emitiram avisos de vento sem se ter verificado nada de especial, hoje é isto...) Às 23h nos registos horários a estação do Caramulinho apresentava uma média de 63km/h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Nov 2019 às 03:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui está uma bela noite de vento, não se percebe mais uma vez qual foi o critério do IPMA para não emitir avisos, ao menos que fosse para as terras altas... Às 23h nos registos horários a estação do Caramulinho apresentava uma média de 63km/h.



Eles também se salvaguardaram mas pronto veremos o que dizem depois os registos diários:

"A acumulação de precipitação não deverá atingir valores correspondentes ao aviso Amarelo,_* no entanto a rajada máxima nas terras altas irá ter intensidades até 90 km/h, ou seja, já no limiar mais baixo do aviso Amarelo podendo vir a ser emitido esse aviso para as respetivas regiões*_."


----------



## Bajorious (3 Nov 2019 às 06:11)

Vento forte desde há umas horas.. Raj. máx. de 56.3 km/h na estação meteoestrela.

Na Torre, raj. máx de 100 km/h.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2019 às 10:49)

Boas...não há chuva ....mas há ventania maluca ....para secar o pouco ou nada que choveu ,nuvens e sol ,com 16.5ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 14.1ºC / 19.1ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2019 às 15:12)

Noite de bastante vento em Várzea da Serra, e chuviscos contentes.
Rajada máxima de 88,5km/h e 1,0mm acumulados.

A temperatura mínima foi de 7,4C.
Agora, céu encoberto e 11,3C.


----------



## dahon (3 Nov 2019 às 19:03)

Por Viseu volta a chuva moderada.


----------



## Cesar (3 Nov 2019 às 19:07)

a chuva voltou com a noite, algum vento, temperatura agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2019 às 19:25)

Boas….mais um dia de secura e a chuva vai-se embora ,tantos dias de promessa ,para não dar em nada ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 19:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas….mais um dia de secura e a chuva vai-se embora ,tantos dias de promessa ,para não dar em nada ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 15.3ºC.


Deves ter aí um escudo anti-chuva...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2019 às 21:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Deves ter aí um escudo anti-chuva...


Parece que sim,a chuva não quere nada com algumas zonas deste país .


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2019 às 23:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Parece que sim,a chuva não quere nada com algumas zonas deste país .


Eu junto-me ao grupo, precisamos é dias de chuva a sério.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2019 às 12:28)

Boas….alguma chuva de momento puxada a muito vento,deve ser de pouca duração ,por cá continuamos há espera de chuva a sério ,com 15.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.0ºC / 18.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2019 às 14:39)

*12.2ºC*
Chuva moderada por agora, *4.8mm* acumulados.
Novembro já segue nos *70.4mm
*
O Caramulinho ontem teve uma rajada de 112.7 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2019 às 17:18)

Boas….já passou por aqui alguma chuva ....mas sempre pouca ,céu mais aberto e a temperatura a descer,com 13.4ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2019 às 17:39)

*10ºC*
Hoje tem chovido durante bastante tempo, mas com pouca intensidade, *6.3mm* acumulados.


30.3mm no Caramulinho
24.6mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades

Bom sinal quando até uma Irlandesa se queixa da chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 21:28)

É apenas o início da época fria.


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Nov 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite , Covilhã 11.3°c, dia de céu nublado, com vento moderado, a precipitação a ficar na zona alta da cidade e praticamente a não chegar à cova da beira.
Até às 20h nas Penhas douradas com 38.4mm e na estação do aeródromo 2.1mm.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2019 às 21:53)

*8.8ºC*
Dois aguaceiros curtos mas moderados na última hora, elevam o acumulado para os *8.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2019 às 22:56)

Boas...meio nublado e algum vento ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

Chuva fraca e 6,7ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Nov 2019 às 23:17)

Depois de um dia com escassos aguaceiros, agora começou a chover de forma mais consistente.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2019 às 23:36)

Nickname disse:


> *10ºC*
> Hoje tem chovido durante bastante tempo, mas com pouca intensidade, *6.3mm* acumulados.
> 
> 
> ...


Eles estão mais habituados a morrinha e verão londrino que à nossa chuva atlântica ​


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2019 às 23:47)

Pedro disse:


> Eles estão mais habituados a morrinha e verão londrino que à nossa chuva atlântica ​



Verdade 
As cidades Irlandesas da costa Oeste/Sudoeste como Galway e Cork ainda têm valores na ordem dos de Viseu(1200mm), mas por exemplo Dublin pouco mais de 700mm recebe!!

Entretanto mais um aguaceiro forte(o mais forte do dia), o acumulado segue já mais respeitável, *12.9mm*
Temperatura mais ou menos constante na última hora, por agora *8.9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2019 às 00:22)

*8.6ºC*, continua a chover com bastante intensidade.
Ontem o dia fechou nos* 13.5mm*


Hoje já vai nos* 2.1mm.*
40km entre Viseu e Moimenta da Beira _corridos_ a eco amarelo, que maravilha!!






Valores mais elevados de precipitação acumulada no distrito de Viseu, no dia 4:
Caramulinho, Tondela: 36.4mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 28.6mm


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Nov 2019 às 01:29)

Depois de uns 20 min de chuva mais intensa, tudo calmo.


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2019 às 09:00)

Alguma, pouca, chuva durante a noite, com uma ligeira descida de temperatura em relação a ontem. 5,7ºC de mínima. Por agora, parcialmente nublado e 8,2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2019 às 10:40)

13ºC
Céu muito nublado por agora, não chove desde que acordei(7h)
Mínima: 7.1ºC

De noite choveu qualquer coisa, 6.6mm acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2019 às 14:05)

Boas...secura em andamento ...nunca mais para ,só vento e já fresco,com 15.9ºC e algumas de passagem .

Dados de ontem 10.7ºC / 17.2ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2019 às 19:19)

Boas...e pronto...lá se passou mais um dia de secura ...este ano é moda ,com céu limpo e o fresquinho a apresentar-se ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2019 às 19:33)

*9.8ºC*
Não mais choveu durante a tarde, acumulado de Novembrol vai nos *85.7mm* (55% da média mensal dos normais 81-10)

Máxima: *14.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2019 às 22:17)

Boas….tudo calmo ,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2019 às 22:20)

Nickname disse:


> *9.8ºC*
> Não mais choveu durante a tarde, acumulado de Novembrol vai nos *85.7mm* (55% da média mensal dos normais 81-10)
> 
> Máxima: *14.4ºC*


Muito bom! Em Várzea da Serra somente 33,6mm este mês.
O grosso da precipitação tem passado a sul.

Hoje a máxima foi de 9,6C.


----------



## Nickname (5 Nov 2019 às 22:59)

AnDré disse:


> Muito bom! Em Várzea da Serra somente 33,6mm este mês.
> O grosso da precipitação tem passado a sul.
> 
> Hoje a máxima foi de 9,6C.



Sim, esta zona tem sido mais beneficiada que o Norte do distrito, logo no 1º dia do mês foram mais de 40mm!!

A noite segue bem fresquinha, *8.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2019 às 10:26)

Boas….só nublado e a secura continua ,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2019 às 12:39)

*11.5ºC*
Céu muito nublado, ainda sem precipitação hoje.
Mínima: *6.2ºC

*
Já bem invernoso em Penedono nos próximos 10 dias, possibilidade de neve amanhã ao início da noite (há zonas da vila acima dos 900m):
*



*


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2019 às 17:11)

*11.3ºC*
Finalmente começou a chover por aqui, fraca por agora,* 0.3mm* acumulados.

Máxima: *12.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2019 às 18:01)

Boas….mais um dia de secura ...mal empregada a aguinha que esteve a cair durante o jogo Guimarães/Arsenal ,só cai a onde não é precisa ,meio limpo ,com 13.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2019 às 20:53)

Boas...já chegou ,agora falta saber por quanto tempo e intensidade que vai ser ,faz hoje 64 anos que passou por aqui o tufão ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Nov 2019 às 20:54)

Boa noite, na Covilhã mais um dia de céu muito nublado como têm sido todos os deste mês.
Tem estado a chuviscar deste cerca das 19h a temperatura nos 11°c.

Precipitação de novembro na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã:
Dia 1 22mm
Dia 2 26.1mm
Dia 3 2.8mm
Dia 4 3mm
Dia 5 2.1mm
Dia 6 até às 20h 0.9mm
Mensal de 56.9mm até às 20h de hoje

Precipitação de novembro na estação das Penhas Douradas:
Dia 1 27.2mm
Dia 2 40.4mm
Dia 3 30.8mm
Dia 4 50.2mm
Dia 5 8.6mm
Dia 6 até às 20h 2.3mm
Mensal de 159.5mm até às 20h de hoje


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (6 Nov 2019 às 21:27)

*11.8ºC*
Chuva mais intensa na última meia-hora.
*5.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Nov 2019 às 08:31)

Bom dia , Covilhã 8.5°c, céu parcialmente nublado e uma brisa fresquinha.
Ontem ainda acumularam 9.1mm na estação do aeródromo e hoje 1.4mm.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paula (7 Nov 2019 às 10:46)

Bom dia desde as Penhas da Saúde 
Muito frio cá em cima, muito mesmo. Sol e uma ventania do caneco  
A temperatura deve rondar os 2/3C, peço desculpa não tenho meio de confirmar a 100%, pelo que é o que consta de momento no meu telemóvel.
Mais logo vou até lá cima e tiro algumas fotos.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 12:49)

Céu muito nublado por aqui.
Primeiro dia em que sinto algum frio até esta hora do dia, a temperatura nem está muito baixa, *11.7ºC*, mas o vento sopra moderado, sendo a sensação térmica bem mais baixa.

Choveu qualquer coisa depois da meia-noite, *0.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 14:53)

Vai chovendo fraco, vento moderado.
Temperatura em queda acentuada, *7.8ºC*


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2019 às 17:04)

Os montes já com cara de outono.





Aguaceiros de neve a avançar de norte.


----------



## Dan (7 Nov 2019 às 17:07)

Inicio do aguaceiro.





Alguns instantes depois.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2019 às 17:10)

Que lindo! Obrigado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2019 às 17:10)

Boas...o frio a entrar com a força toda ....chuva foi-se ,a limpar na zona ,vento moderado e fresco de NW,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 8.8ºC / 15.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 17:52)

"O Inverno está a chegar! 
Sensação térmica: -3.4º | Temperatura: -1.7º | Humidade: 97%
Vento forte a muito forte com rajadas máximas de 80 km/h"


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 19:16)

Aguaceiros fracos a moderados na última hora.
*6.2ºC
3mm* acumulados


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2019 às 20:08)

"Neva com intensidade em Pitões das Junias, Montalegre! ️
Pequenas acumulações! ️"


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2019 às 20:17)

2,6ºC em Várzea da Serra.
Aguaceiro de água-neve neste momento.

Entretanto na Gralheira já acumula nos telhados.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Nov 2019 às 20:17)

Boas , Covilhã 7.5°c ,temperatura a subir na última hora depois de ter baixado até aos 6.5°c por volta das 19h30m , manhã de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco, a tarde totalmente diferente com vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes e céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros.
Acumulado de hoje até às 19h na estação do aeródromo de 2.6mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.5°c
Min 6.5°c
Max 13.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 9.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 7.9°c à 8h
Max horária 14°c às 12h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 20:32)

Está a cair bem a temperatura,  mas já não chove desde as 19h +/-
*5.1ºC*

A máxima do dia foi de *12.5ºC* às 0h


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 21:05)

Aguaceiro moderado durante 15 minutos, e a temperatura a subir para os* 6.3ºC  *
*4.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2019 às 22:08)

Boas….mais fresco ,céu pouco nublado ,ventinho ,com 8.6ºC...temos que esperar até meia noite...para ver onde chega mínima .


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 22:23)

Finalmente a baixar dos 5ºC, *4.9ºC *por agora.

Na Gralheira, a 1100m já acumulou qualquer coisa:


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2019 às 22:41)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros de neve em Várzea da Serra, mas sem acumulação.

A temperatura está nos 2,2ºC.
Às 22h, num aguaceiro, baixou até aos 1,5ºC.

8,6mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2019 às 22:52)

Nickname disse:


> Finalmente a baixar dos 5ºC, *4.9ºC *por agora.
> 
> Na Gralheira, a 1100m já acumulou qualquer coisa:


Já tinha saudades de ver este telhado assim


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Novo aguaceiro, nova subida de temperatura.
*5.4ºC
5.9mm*


----------



## Bajorious (7 Nov 2019 às 23:20)

Boas.
7.1°C // 60%hr
Não chove.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Nov 2019 às 23:26)

Há neve no Caramulo? 

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2019 às 23:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> Há neve no Caramulo?
> 
> Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk



Duvido muito!!

Aqui o último aguaceiro rendeu bem, 6.6mm acumulados.
5.2ºC


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2019 às 00:04)

5.6ºC
Muita chuvinha guardada para o fim do dia, e pelo radar parece que vem lá mais!!!!
*´*
Acumulado do dia 7: *7.5mm*
Acumulado de Novembro:* 98.3mm *(63% da média mensal)


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2019 às 00:05)

Volta a chuva à Covilhã, a mínima de ontem no auriol de 6°c atingida ao fim do dia.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rafa111 (8 Nov 2019 às 00:45)

Já se ouve trovoada por aqui


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2019 às 06:39)

*3.4ºC*, sem vento.
Mínima de *3ºC* certos (até ao momento)
*1.8mm* acumulados


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Nov 2019 às 08:08)

Bom dia , Covilhã 7.5°c ,a noite foi ventosa,agora com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Acumulado de hoje de  1.9mm na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.5°c
Min 5.4°c
Max 7.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 5.4°c a essa hora .
Min horária 5.4°c à 8h
Max horária 8.4°c às 0h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2019 às 09:46)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2019 às 10:18)

Boas...voltamos aos dias limpos ...secura continua ,noite mais fria deste Outono/Inverno ,com 11.4ºC e já com algum vento.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 14.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

*9.1ºC*
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco. 
Hoje de manhã já havia geada em muitos recantos da cidade e arredores.


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2019 às 15:42)

Boa tarde 
Hoje e amanhã por Lamego 
Céu nublado 
10°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2019 às 16:19)

Boas  ...dia cheio de sol ,com 12.6ºC e já com um vento fresco a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2019 às 18:16)

Boas….limpo e o ambiente a ficar ,com 9.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2019 às 20:45)

Boas….mais fresco ,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (9 Nov 2019 às 02:40)

Está mesmo fresquinho lá fora.
3.7ºC neste momento


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2019 às 09:59)

*7.6ºC*, vai chuviscando, sem acumulação ainda.

Máxima de *11.4ºC* ontem.
Hoje a mínima foi de *3.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2019 às 10:19)

Boas...hoje nublado ...sem chuva ,com 11.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2019 às 10:25)

Bom dia 
Já chove por Lamego 
Céu muito nublado 
10°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

9,5°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2019 às 11:49)

*8.2ºC*, continuam os chuviscos.
*0.3mm* acumulados.


12:15

*8.4ºC*
Já chove moderadamente,* 2**mm* acumulados.
Veremos se hoje vai ser a primeira máxima abaixo dos 10ºC deste Outono.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2019 às 12:20)

Manhã de chuva fraca, com pouca variação térmica. 4,6ºC de mínima e 7,5ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

*10ºC*

Frente  a passar na última hora, já na parte final da mesma,* 7.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2019 às 17:43)

Boas...afinal sempre passou alguma ,sempre pelos mínimos ,aguaceiros durante 45 minutos,foi a dose do dia,1.0mm ,céu mais limpo e com 12.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2019 às 20:19)

Assim, até dá gosto ver a água a correr, pena é que o resto do país continue tão seco, que nem chega para as correr as valas das estradas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2019 às 20:59)

Boas...noite calma , céu com nuvens altas ,com 10.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 13.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Nov 2019 às 02:23)

Rajadas fortes desde as 22h sensivelmente...

8.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (10 Nov 2019 às 10:22)

Pouca chuva no Sarzedo, mas muito vento, com o termómetro a marcar 8.2°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2019 às 10:23)

Boas….mais um dia a contar para a secura ....uma pinga por dia….nunca mais encho o garrafão ,meio nublado e algum fresco,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2019 às 11:44)

7,5ºC, céu nublado e algumas gotas arrastadas pelo vento forte.


----------



## Nickname (10 Nov 2019 às 13:42)

*8.8ºC*, manhã de chuviscos e chuva fraca, *0.7mm* acumulados.
Hoje a noite foi mais amena, mínima de *6.6ºC*

Novembro segue nos* 108mm *(69% da média mensal)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2019 às 18:49)

Boas….todo o dia tapado...e nem uma pinga ,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Nov 2019 às 19:13)

Boa noite , Covilhã 8.6°c ,céu nublado durante todo o dia , com chuviscos ou chuva fraca desde o meio da manhã , acumulado de hoje 1.3mm na estação do aeródromo mas na cidade terá sido superior.
Acumulado de novembro de 83.8mm e de 2019 847.9mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.6°c
Min 8.2°c
Max 11.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 8.1°c a essa hora que é a mínima horária de hoje.
Min horária 8.1°c à 18h
Max horária 11°c às 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2019 às 21:11)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco,com 9.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2019 às 15:39)

Boas...hoje dia...hora vai com sol  ou muito nublado ,hoje mais quente ,com 16.9ºC e sem sol de momento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2019 às 18:47)

Boas...mais um dia de secura ,o céu já limpou e corre vento fresco NW,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## Cesar (11 Nov 2019 às 20:25)

O dia foi de nevoeiro pela manhã, á tarde foi mais de sol com aquecer um pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2019 às 21:28)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 18.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Nov 2019 às 21:31)

*9ºC*
Hoje esteve bem mais ameno, ainda choveu durante a noite e início da manhã.

Extremos do dia: *15.6ºC* /* 8.3ºC*
Acumulado do dia: *3mm
*
Um terreno aqui nas redondezas hoje de manhã*:




*


----------



## Bajorious (12 Nov 2019 às 01:21)

8.6°C com uma ligeira brisa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2019 às 14:36)

Boas...hoje com sol desde a alvorada ,agora mais nuvens no horizonte  e mais vento,sem frio e com 15.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Nov 2019 às 15:28)

*9.1ºC*
Dia frio de chuviscos e chuva fraca.

*0.7mm *acumulados.

Mínima:* 2.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2019 às 16:02)

Boas...já sem sol  e vai ficando nublado ,algum vento de W,com 14.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Nov 2019 às 17:18)

Vento a aumentar, já com rajadas fortes e a trazer aquela escuridão eheh. 
13.0°C






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Nov 2019 às 18:12)

Continua a chuviscar, *1.6mm*
Temperaura segue nos *10.1ºC*, é a máxima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Nickname (12 Nov 2019 às 20:18)

Incrivelmente constante a precipitação nesta tarde e início de noite, continuam os chuviscos.
*2mm* acumulados.

A temperatura vai subindo, depois da manhã fria e tarde fresca, os *11.3ºC* do momento quase parecem amenos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2019 às 20:41)

Boas...tapado  e alguns chuviscos ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2019 às 21:34)

Boas….nublado por nuvens baixas,vento mais calmo ,com 13.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Nov 2019 às 22:47)

*11.6ºC*
Finalmente a chuva a intensificar-se, cai moderada por agora.
*3.3mm* acumulados.
*
*


----------



## Nickname (13 Nov 2019 às 00:38)

Ontem o acumulado acabou nos *5.4mm*, máxima do dia de* 11.7ºC*

Por agora 12ºC, com 0.9mm acumulados desde a meia-noite.

*121.4mm* em Novembro, paulatinamente o mês vai-se aproximando da média(155.5mm).


Apesar de até estar a ser um Outono(Setembro incluído) dentro da média em termos de precipitação, enquanto não vier um dia verdadeiramente chuvoso (acumulado superior a 60/70mm) não me dou por satisfeito!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Nov 2019 às 00:53)

Chuva acompanhada por rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Nov 2019 às 07:58)

Bom dia, Covilhã 12.5°c ,céu limpo e vento fraco.
Última noite com alguns chuviscos acumulados de  0.9mm ontem e 2.7mm hoje na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.5°c
Min 11°c
Max 13°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 8.1°c 
Min horária 12.2°c à 0 e à 1h
Max horária 14.2°c às 4h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2019 às 15:58)

Boas….mais um dia de secura ,dia de céu limpo e algum vento de WNW,hoje mais quente,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2019 às 17:58)

Boas...o dia terminar com céu e uma grande ventania de WNW,a ficar fresco,com 13.7ºC...a minima da noite passada ficou pelos 13.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2019 às 19:02)

Boas...a vento forte  ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2019 às 21:46)

Boas….vento moderado continua e ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Nov 2019 às 22:23)

Dia ameno hoje, máxima de *16.5ºC*

Agora segue nos* 8.7ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.
Acumulado do dia: *2.1mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (13 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

Desde as 22h (mais coisa, menos coisa) que o vento chega em fortes rajadas.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Nov 2019 às 00:04)

A chuva já cai por cá puxada a vento... rajadas fortes.


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2019 às 01:24)

*9.6ºC*
Chuva moderada e vento forte na última meia-hora.
Já *2.4mm* acumulados


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2019 às 08:03)

Bom dia! 
Já esteve a nevar em Várzea da Serra, mas sem acumulação visível.

1,7C neste momento.

Na Gralheira a manhã começou assim:


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2019 às 08:03)

Já neva bem na Gralheira!!!

Por aqui 6.8mm acumulados durante a noite.
Sigo com 5.3°C, mínima do dia, não chove.

O Caramulinho teve uma rajada de 101.2 km/h ontem!!


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2019 às 09:05)

Chuva moderada novamente,  temperatura desceu um pouco, 5°C
O vento sopra moderado.
8.6mm acumulados.

Pelo instagram vejo que neva em:
Bigorne, Lamego(950/1000m)
Alvite, Moimenta da Beira(950m)
e cai água-neve em Castro Daire na parte alta da vila(650/700m).

A N321 já está encerrada entre Castro Daire e Cinfães

Entretanto algumas zonas do distrito já ultrapassaram os 200mm em Novembro, como o Caramulinho e esta estação do wunderground em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6/graph/2019-11-14/2019-11-14/monthly


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2019 às 09:19)

Bom dia, pela cidade da Guarda, a nevar neste momento.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2019 às 09:29)

Boas 

troveja por aqui estao 9.4°C... Durante a noite choveu bem acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 09:46)




----------



## Serrano (14 Nov 2019 às 09:46)

Alguns flocos de neve no Sarzedo, mas no Alto São Gião (830msnm), cerca das 09 horas, já era mais neve do que chuva.


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2019 às 09:55)

Continua a chover moderadamente por aqui, *4.7ºC*
Vento um pouco mais calmo.
O acumulado já vai nuns interessantes *11.7mm
*
Serra da Freita, concelho de São Pedro do Sul, a 950m
Nota-se que é uma serra já mais litoral, a semelhantes altitudes nas serras mais interiores vai caindo com muito mais facilidade!

*
*


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2019 às 10:12)

Serra de Bornes hoje pelas 7:50 h - Foto de  André Olaio:


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 10:26)

Snifa disse:


> Serra de Bornes hoje pelas 7:50 h - Foto de  André Olaio:



Um bonito cenário vestido de branco, mas ao mesmo tempo representa também um perigo acrescido na condução.


----------



## Neves89 (14 Nov 2019 às 10:56)

Bom dia a pouco ao passar pelo Marão, tinha neve já com acumulação e nevava com intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2019 às 11:07)

Boas ....dia de inverno com alguns aguaceiros pesados ,muito pouco ,com 7.6ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 11.4ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2019 às 11:23)

Por aqui volta a chover depois de um período de acalmia, onde a temperatura subiu aos 7.7ºC
Agora estão *6ºC*, temperatura em queda, acumulado de *13.3mm*.

Macieira, Sernancelhe, 800m


Alhais, Vila Nova de Paiva, também a 800m


Cotelo, Castro Daire, 1000m


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2019 às 12:04)

Boas,durante a noite a chuva chegou cerca das 2h ,o vento intensificou- se por volta das 5h assim se mantendo até cerca das 7h. 
De manhã pouco antes das 8h deu para ver que havia acumulação de neve acima dos 1300 mts, no percurso para a Guarda abertas, sol e arco-íris, já na Guarda esteva a nevar por volta das 9h com 3°c no carro 
Agora de regresso à Covilhã com céu muito nublado e vento moderado.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2019 às 12:42)

Boas ...está sol de momento ...mas de momento...pode ,é o que têm acontecido ,com 10.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2019 às 12:52)

Chegou a nevar aqui pela cidade, por volta das 12:30h, com valores de temperatura ligeiramente abaixo de 3ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2019 às 13:13)

Por volta das 12:30h, aqui na zona baixa da cidade..


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Nov 2019 às 13:52)

Continuação de aguaceiros alguns con trovoada. Mas muito rápidos e intensos.
Estao 10.3°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2019 às 14:08)

Boas...muito escuro a WNW...quer dizer que vêm lá .


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2019 às 14:14)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 7.9°c ,com chuva fraca e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Acumulado até às 13h na estação do aeródromo de 7mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.9°c
Min 5.3°c
Max 11.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 13h com 8.5°c
Min horária 6.8°c às 10h
Max horária 11.3°c às 3h e às 4h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2019 às 15:00)

Vento e chuva forte na Covilhã.
A tarde promete.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2019 às 16:00)

7.8ºC, vento moderado.
Muitos aguaceiros ao longo da tarde, vem cá tudo dar hoje!!
18.8mm acumulados.

A máxima até ao momento é de *10ºC* precisamente, registados pouco depois da meia-noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2019 às 16:46)

Boas...produz pouca ,as passagens por aqui ,muita nuvem e alguns pingos puxados pelo vento ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2019 às 17:38)

De facto como o Dan referiu, o dia foi de aguaceiros (10mm) que chegaram a ser de neve à cota de 700m, contudo só encontrei neve no solo acima dos 800m já em plena serra de Montesinho!
Partilho algumas fotos do planalto da Lama Grande, acima dos 1200m, ao inicio da tarde!


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2019 às 19:02)

Muito vento, chuva e alguma água-neve quando a precipitação é mais intensa. 3,3ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2019 às 19:42)

Boas….mais calmo ,vento  mais calmo,céu limpo,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2019 às 20:22)

Boa noite, Covilhã 8.1°c ,com vento forte e ceu parcialmente nublado.

A tarde e início de noite foram de ventania com aguaceiros até 18h, alguns deles de chuva forte e com granizo misturado.

Acumulados até às 19h na estação do aeródromo:
Hoje 13.8mm
Novembro 101.2mm
2019 865.3mm

Na Serra a neve acumula acima dos 1400mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.1°c
Min 5.3°c
Max 11.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 8.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 6.8°c às 10h
Max horária 11.3°c às 3h e às 4h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Nov 2019 às 20:52)

Na Covilhã o rei agora é o vento.
Só pus o braço para fora da janela e tive de segurar com muita força o telemóvel .





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2019 às 20:54)




----------



## Mjhb (14 Nov 2019 às 20:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Onde fica?!


----------



## tucha (14 Nov 2019 às 21:05)

Alguem me sabe dizer se na zona de Arganil, Lousã e nos pontos altos da serra existe neve???

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2019 às 21:06)

Pedro disse:


> Onde fica?!


Aqui!

Em Várzea da Serra os aguaceiros também foram de neve.

A mínima foi de 0,6ºC às 9:18. E a máxima de 7,3ºC logo após a meia-noite.

Quanto a precipitação, o acumulado foi de 18,8mm.
Rajada máxima de 78,9km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2019 às 21:58)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Devas (14 Nov 2019 às 22:46)

Na aldeia de Portela, Bragança... tirei as fotos pelas 12.00h/12.30h

https://www.facebook.com/pg/aldeiaspedagogicas/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2347956702184229


----------



## Devas (14 Nov 2019 às 22:58)

Na aldeia de Portela, Bragança...


----------



## Devas (14 Nov 2019 às 23:00)

Na aldeia de Portela, Bragança...


----------



## Nickname (14 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

4.7ºC, nova mínima a caminho!!.


----------



## Rafa111 (15 Nov 2019 às 02:25)

4ºC aqui em baixo


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Nov 2019 às 08:09)

Bom dia, Covilhã 6.4°c ,noite de muito vento, agora com céu praticamente limpo e vento forte.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.4°c
Min 6.1°c
Max 7.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 5.8°c
Min horária 5.8°c às 7h
Max horária 7.9°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2019 às 09:51)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, *5.8ºC*
Mínima de *2ºC* por aqui, fraquinha. 

As mais baixas num raio de 40km:
-0.7ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
0.2ºC em Pinhanços, Seia

Mais perto de Viseu houve uma mínima de 0.9ºC em Carragoso, Viseu e 1.3ºC em Gandufe, Mangualde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2019 às 10:23)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias de secura ,noite fresquinha e continua com ventinho ajudar ,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.2ºC / 12.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## karkov (15 Nov 2019 às 10:45)

Bom dia amigos, uma ajuda. 
Com o nascimento da minha segunda filha muito próximo (próxima semana talvez) queria levar a minha mais velha a ver a neve talvez na última oportunidade deste ano... assim estava a pensar ir amanhã almoçar algures na zona do Gerês/Montalegre num restaurante onde além de se comer bem tivéssemos como vista próxima a tao desejada neve. Conhecem algo que possam aconselhar?
Desde já o meu obrigado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2019 às 11:22)

karkov disse:


> Bom dia amigos, uma ajuda.
> Com o nascimento da minha segunda filha muito próximo (próxima semana talvez) queria levar a minha mais velha a ver a neve talvez na última oportunidade deste ano... assim estava a pensar ir amanhã almoçar algures na zona do Gerês/Montalegre num restaurante onde além de se comer bem tivéssemos como vista próxima a tao desejada neve. Conhecem algo que possam aconselhar?
> Desde já o meu obrigado
> 
> ...


Bem, a última e única vez que fui ao Gerês foi há 5 anos. Fomos almoçar ao restaurante Ponte Nova, em Cabril. Lembro-me que comemos até bastante bem, apesar da lentidão do serviço. O preço do restaurante era baixo, mas isso foi há 5 anos, ainda na altura da crise. Agora não sei qual o preço daquele restaurante.


----------



## karkov (15 Nov 2019 às 11:23)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bem, a última e única vez que fui ao Gerês foi há 5 anos. Fomos almoçar ao restaurante Ponte Nova, em Cabril. Lembro-me que comemos até bastante bem, apesar da lentidão do serviço. O preço do restaurante era baixo, mas isso foi há 5 anos, ainda na altura da crise. Agora não sei qual o preço daquele restaurante.



Obrigado pela ajuda  Tinha o essencial? Vista de neve?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2019 às 11:29)

karkov disse:


> Obrigado pela ajuda  Tinha o essencial? Vista de neve?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Vista de rio, mais concretamente do Rio Cávado. Uma ponte medieval também logo ao lado. 
Agora, neve não sei se tem, devido ao facto de termos ido para lá no Verão. 
Também diga-se, está a 390 metros de altitude. A probabilidade de ter neve à porta é 0.


----------



## Stinger (15 Nov 2019 às 11:40)

A única hipótese é ires a Pitões das junias que vez um pouco de neve, isto se não derreter 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2019 às 12:18)

Boas...muito sol ...hoje até sabe bem ,quem diz tão mal dele durante sete meses no ano ,com 11.2ºC e ventinho fresco.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Nov 2019 às 13:11)

Boas

Manha de ceu pouco nublado com vento fraco de NO. Minima de 4.9°C. 
Atualmente estao 10.4°C


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2019 às 13:46)

Dia invernoso, 8.1ºC, o vento sopra moderado.


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2019 às 15:27)

7.9ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.
Penso que a temperautra máxima já foi atingida, *9.5ºC*, dia mais frio deste Outono.


Em Várzea da Serra não passou dos 4.2ºC


----------



## Bajorious (15 Nov 2019 às 15:57)

Boas. Mínima de 4.0°C
A máxima não passou dos 7.3°C no meu sensor.

Actual de 6.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (15 Nov 2019 às 16:20)

Dia frio e com cara de janeiro. Acabo de chegar a Viseu e a minha estação diz-me que a máxima por cá foi de 8,9°C e a mínima de 1,1°C

Atuais 7,4°C e 54% HR


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2019 às 16:34)

Temperatura a cair bem, 6.7ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Nov 2019 às 16:40)

Está fresquinho por estas bandas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2019 às 17:01)

Boas...já faz ,vento mais fraco,com 8.5ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2019 às 17:19)

Final de um dia bem fresquinho por aqui também. O forte vento a provocar uma sensação térmica de -1ºC / -2ºC durante grande parte do dia de ontem e alguns momentos do dia de hoje.

Extremos de hoje: 2,6ºC / 6,1ºC

Por agora, vento fresco, 4,3ºC e algumas nuvens.

Há coisa de 20 minutos, daqui da janela, o topo da Serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2019 às 17:33)

*4.8ºC*, temperatura promissora para a noite que vem, talvez até para uma nova mínima antes da meia-noite


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2019 às 18:54)

*2.5ºC*, não estava a espera de tão rápida descida!!

No aeródromo a máxima foi de 7.1ºC, e a mínima de 1.6ºC, máxima mais fria deste Outono por lá também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2019 às 18:54)

Uma bela imagem, vale mais que mil palavras...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2019 às 18:55)

Boas...vai descendo 6.6ºC .


----------



## dahon (15 Nov 2019 às 19:09)

O sensor que tenho na rua já marca 2ºC. O pior é que ocorreu uma rotura na rede de abastecimento de água e a estrada está cheia de água, com a temperatura a baixar a este ritmo daqui a umas horas tenho uma pista de gelo à porta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2019 às 21:08)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 5.9ºC .


----------



## Nickname (15 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

1.1ºC, nova mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

Máxima de 4,2ºC em Várzea da Serra. 

Por agora 1,8ºC. O vento não permite que a temperatura baixe mais.


----------



## Rafa111 (16 Nov 2019 às 00:41)

2.7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Rafa111 (16 Nov 2019 às 03:12)




----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 07:49)

*-0.9ºC *por agora, alguma geada, mínima de *-1.3ºC*, a de ontem acabou por ser de 0.8ºC.

Mínimas mais baixas da zona:
-1.8ºC em Pinhanços, Seia
-1.7ºC em Gandufe, Mangualde

Nenhuma mínima muito excepcional, mas mínimas negativas em quase todas as estações da zona.


----------



## baojoao (16 Nov 2019 às 08:11)

Por Casal Sancho a mínima foi de -1ºC. Nas Fontanheiras junto ao Rio Dão, já deve ter andado pelos -3ºC /-4ºC, pois nestes dias aquilo fica um gelo,


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2019 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

vista da webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro - 714 m ( 6 km a NE da Vila) a Serra de Bornes ( visível apenas parte lado direito da imagem ) com uma boa camada de neve a partir de certa cota:








Mais longe, claro, a Sanábria ainda mais carregada:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Mjhb (16 Nov 2019 às 08:37)

Bom dia!

Por cá a mínima foi de -1,7°C pelas 6h52. Há muita geada ainda mas a temperatura já sobe rápido.

Atuais 1,8°C e 97%HR


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 09:41)

Boas, 
Não se arranjam umas fotos da geada?


----------



## Mjhb (16 Nov 2019 às 10:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Não se arranjam umas fotos da geada?


Aqui quando acordei já só só se mantinha na sombra. A esta hora já se foi toda


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 11:18)

Vai aquecendo bem, 8.3ºC, o vento tem aumentado de intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2019 às 11:46)

A estação do vale de Ananda, Covilhã foi aos - 1,2 graus. Não fosse o vento que por volta das 4 da manhã ainda proporcionava 5 graus, certamente que o valor seria bem mais negativo. Provavelmente essa estação não vai dar qualquer hipótese à concorrência.


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2019 às 11:47)

6°C no Sarzedo, com vista para a neve na zona das Penhas Douradas.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2019 às 12:10)

Céu com nuvens altas e 6,1ºC. Mínima de 2,1ºC com geada ligeira, apesar do vento forte.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 12:15)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco. 
Temperatura em ligeira queda,* 7.9ºC*, depois de já ter ido aos *8.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2019 às 13:33)

Boas...tudo calmo  e melhor ambiente hoje na rua,hoje foi a noite mais de Outono/Inverno,hoje foi manutenção do penico da ,tinha por lá alguns residentes de muitas patas ,dizem que vêm por ai muita chuva,ainda é só para a semana ,depois de uma manhã cheio de sol...de momento nublado e vento fraco,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2019 às 14:51)

Um pouco mais limpo o céu agora, mas a temperatura pouco sobe: 6,2ºC.

As montanhas a norte.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 16:30)

Vento moderado, temperatura a descer rapidamente,* 7.8ºC*, depois duma máxima de *10ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2019 às 17:57)

Boas...mais um dia de secura que passou ,tudo calmo ,com 9.0ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 18:07)

*6.4ºC*, vento praticamente nulo, que venha a chuva!!!


----------



## Mjhb (16 Nov 2019 às 18:13)

A máxima aqui não passou dos 9,6°C, e nem dentro do casa se viram uns 13°C. Fico bem conservado pelo menos


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 18:23)

Em pouco mais de 15 minutos caiu quase um grau a temperatura, *5.6ºC*, se não fosse entrar a precipitação dentro de umas horas, teria mais uma mínima negativa.


----------



## dahon (16 Nov 2019 às 18:58)

Nickname disse:


> Em pouco mais de 15 minutos caiu quase um grau a temperatura, *5.6ºC*, se não fosse entrar a precipitação dentro de umas horas, teria mais uma mínima negativa.



É sempre impressionante a forma como a temperatura cai em locais propícios à inversão térmica assim que o sol desaparece por completo do horizonte.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 19:37)

*4.5ºC*, temperatura estagnada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2019 às 19:47)

Boas...noite calma ,com 7.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Nov 2019 às 19:49)

Boa noite, Covilhã 7°c ,com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.
Hoje com a mínima mais baixa deste outono, tanto aqui na cidade como na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7°c
Min 3.7°c
Max 10.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 7.2°c a essa hora
Min horária 1.4°c às 8h
Max horária 11.1°c às 16h

Durante a tarde uma volta de automóvel com a família pela Serra da Estrela, a cota de neve está nos 1400mts +- , a temperatura no sensor do carro na Torre (2000mts.)era de 0ºc e tanto junto ao Centro de limpeza de neve(1600mts) como no Covão D'Ametade(1425mts.) era de 4ºc.
Fotos e vídeos de hoje:


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2019 às 19:52)

3,7,C em Várzea da Serra.

A máxima foi de 5,8C.
A mínima de -0,3C.

O mês segue com 81,2mm. Muito pouco tendo que choveu praticamente todos os dias. A precipitação mais intensa tem ficado retida nas vertentes oeste de Montemuro, ou passado mais a sul.


----------



## Nickname (16 Nov 2019 às 20:44)

Temperatura a subir, *5.8ºC*
A precipitação já está a entrar terra adentro na zona de Aveiro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2019 às 22:32)

Boas….meio nublado ,com 7.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Nov 2019 às 22:55)

Depois de ter descido aos 4,1°C pelas 20h23, a temperatura vai agora subindo lentamente.

Atuais 5,9°C e 92%HR


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2019 às 01:59)

Boas
Por aqui o dia de sábado foi de ceu limpo. Ficou nublado ao longo da tarde.
Estava uma bela camada de geada com uma minima de -0.4°C

Atualmente chove sem vento e com 7.3°C


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2019 às 08:58)

Céu muito nublado, chuva fraca e 4,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2019 às 10:18)

Boas...tudo tapado com nevoeiro ....alguma chuva durante a noite….pouca ,com 8.6ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2019 às 10:27)

Chuva fraca no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 6.1°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2019 às 11:02)

*8ºC*, pouca chuva, apenas* 2.4mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2019 às 11:16)

A manha por aqui esta a ser de nevoeiro com chuva fraca á mistura. Não ha vento e com 10.6°C.


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2019 às 12:32)

*9.7ºC*
Aguaceiro moderada na última meia-hora, acumulado agora nos *4.2mm*

Novembro segue nos *146.1mm* (94% da média mensal)


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Nov 2019 às 12:58)

Bom dia , Covilhã a 725mts.alt., no auriol com 8°c , a mínima é de 5.1°c e a máxima de 8.9°c, com chuviscos,/chuva fraca e nevoeiro.
Na estação do aeródromo com 4.3mm de acumulado hoje até às 11h.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Nov 2019 às 14:06)

*10.6ºC*
Início de tarde de chuva fraca a moderada,  ainda deu para acumular *6mm* até agora, nada mau.

O distrito de Coimbra está a ser o grande beneficiado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2019 às 14:14)

Boas….de momento aguaceiros ....muito pouco ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2019 às 16:23)

Boas...finalmente cheguei aos 300 mm de deste ano ...nunca vi coisa assim nesta altura do campeonato ,tempo normal era três vezes mais,secura continua apesar de estar a chover,o mês vai com 17.0mm e o dia vai 4.0mm de chuva,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2019 às 18:38)

Boas...foi-se embora ,já com abertas e alguma neblina a pairar no ar ,com 11.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Nov 2019 às 18:39)

Boa noite, Covilhã 9.4°c ,com céu parcialmente nublado depois de um  dia de chuviscos/chuva fraca e nevoeiro

Acumulados até às 17h na estação do aeródromo:
Hoje 14mm
Novembro 115.1mm
2019 879.2mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.4°c
Min 5.7°c
Max 9.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h com 8.9°c a essa hora que é a máxima horária de hoje.
Min horária 4.6°c às 4h
Max horária 8.9°c às 17h

https://i.postimg.cc/xCvc1JPZ/20191117-125207.jpg
https://i.postimg.cc/3R8H2kTV/Screenshot-20191117-182721.png

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2019 às 19:46)

Boas...já com céu limpo….temperatura a descer e com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2019 às 21:59)

Boas...voltamos há calmaria ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 13.1ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Nov 2019 às 10:20)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 4.4°C.

Actual de 5.8°C com céu limpo

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2019 às 15:01)

Boas….muito sol ...juntamente com secura ,nunca mais chove ,bom ambiente na rua ,com 13.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2019 às 17:05)

Boas...mais um de secura ,final de tarde calma ,algumas nuvens no horizonte ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Nov 2019 às 17:33)

Vai arrefecendo bem, *8.2ºC*, depois de um dia mais ameno que os últimos, a máxima foi aos *13.5ºC*
Mínima: *1.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2019 às 17:45)

Boas...sol posto ,já vai refrescando ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2019 às 19:56)

-0,6ºC de momento em Várzea da Serra, com 95% de humidade relativa.

A máxima foi de 8,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2019 às 21:35)

Boas...estado normal ....noite calma,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 8.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Nov 2019 às 07:47)

Bom dia, 3,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2019 às 08:16)

Primeira manhã com ar invernal por aqui. Geada generalizada a todas as superfícies, mesmo em alguns telhados, de intensidade moderada (-6ºC na relva).








0ºC agora no meu sensor e um valor de -2ºC na estação do IPMA.


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2019 às 11:33)

*7.6ºC*
Nevoeiro ao amanhecer, chuviscos agora mais para o fim da manhã, *0.3mm* acumulados.

Mínima: *4.4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Nov 2019 às 13:10)

Boas
Hoje a manhã está a ser de céu encoberto, com alguma névoa junto do rio. já choveu por aqui mas coisa pouca, estão 10.8ºC e sem vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2019 às 13:16)

Vale Ananda, Covilhã com mínima de -1,7 graus.


----------



## Z13 (19 Nov 2019 às 16:58)

Primeiro dia frio!! Maioritariamente nublado.

Mínima de -2,2ºC às 6h43
Máxima de 7,7ºC às 15h20

Temperatura atual de 7,1ºC, vento fraco, à espera da chuva...


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2019 às 18:18)

*8.2ºC*, tarde nublada, fresca e aborrecida, continua nos 0.3mm o acumulado.
Máxima:* 9.8ºC*


----------



## Norther (19 Nov 2019 às 21:40)

Boa noite, por aqui vai caindo um belo aguaceiro, com a temperatura rondar os 7ºC e sem vento.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Nov 2019 às 22:57)

Boa noite, Covilhã 6.8°c ,dia de céu nublado e vento fraco, a precipitação começou cerca das 20h e tem-se mantido até agora em forma de chuviscos.
Haverá nova mínima deste outono na estação do aeródromo pois na horária das 6h estavam 0.2°c já abaixo da mínima de dia 16 que foi de 0.8°c.
Acumulado de hoje até às 22h de 1.4mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.8°c
Min 3.4°c
Max 11.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h com 7.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 0.2°c às 6h
Max horária 10.7°c às 15h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Nov 2019 às 23:06)

*7.3ºC*
Chuva moderada nas últimas duas horas, *5.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2019 às 00:04)

*7.5ºC*, sem chuva na última meia-hora.
O dia 19 acaba nos * 6mm* acumulados,  *156.9mm *em Novembro, (ultrapassados os 155.5mm de média dos normais 81-10)


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2019 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 5,5mm e 10,3°C. 113mm desde o início do mês até agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2019 às 08:47)

Bom dia, Covilhã 6ºc , vai chuviscando com vento fraco.
Bela rega durante a noite na estação do aeródromo ontem acumulou 2.8mm e hoje até às 7h 20.7mm.


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2019 às 09:36)

*8ºC*, vento fraco, não chove.
De noite acumulou apenas *2.7mm*


----------



## Bajorious (20 Nov 2019 às 10:05)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca.
6.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (20 Nov 2019 às 10:46)

Bom dia
Vila Velha de Ródão
Precipitação acumulada de 34 mm, das 23:00 de ontem (19/11/2019) até às 10:15 de hoje (20/11/2019).


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:57)

Boas, Covilhã 7.3°c ,manhã de chuviscos praticamente sem interrupção até cerca das 13h.
A nova mínima deste outono na estação do aeródromo foi fixada ontem e é de -0.7ºc, os acumulados até às 12h de hoje são:

Hoje 26.4mm
novembro 144.7mm
2019 908.8mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.3°c
Min 5.9°c
Max 8°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 7°c a essa hora
Min horária 6.3°c às 6h
Max horária 7°c às 12h

















[/QUOTE]



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2019 às 14:44)

10.2ºC
Não chega cá nada hoje, ainda 2.7mm acumulados.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2019 às 14:49)

Boa tarde, por Arganil depois de uma manhã boa, volta a chuva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2019 às 15:27)

Volta a chuviscar na Covilhã.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Nov 2019 às 19:23)

Boa noite, 7,5°C com alguns flashes para oeste, 6,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2019 às 20:24)

Boa noite, Covilhã 6.8°c , com nevoeiro a partir dos 700mts e agora sem precipitação, esta ainda esteve presente durante a tarde entre as 15h e as 17h +-, na estação do aeródromo os acumulados até às 19h de hoje são:

Hoje 29.7mm
novembro 148mm
2019 912.1mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.8°c
Min 5.9°c
Max 8°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 7.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 6.3°c às 6h
Max horária 8.1°c às 16h

Pelo radar poderá ainda vir algo de oeste , a ver se chega a passar a Serra.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Nov 2019 às 21:27)

*6.6ºC*, sem chuva.
Máxima: *11.1ºC*
*3mm* acumulados
Hoje o triângulo Viseu-Penalva do Castelo-Nelas foi o mais seco do distrito.

Top 3 das estações wunderground(até ao momento):
Vouzela 21.6mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades 20.4mm (ultrapassou os 250mm mensais)
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca 17.8mm


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Nov 2019 às 21:33)

Só caiu um pequeno aguaceiro , a Serra ficou com o restante.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Várzea da Serra só hoje é que chegou aos 100mm.
Apesar da chuva constante, tem sido em geral fraca. Mesmo hoje o rain rate máximo foi de 7,8mm/h.

Hoje: 18,8mm.
Novembro: 109,2mm
Ano: 890,2mm. 

Quanto à temperatura, hoje variou entre os 4,7C de mínima e os 6,4C de máxima.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Nov 2019 às 07:57)

Bom dia, 3,5mm e 9,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (21 Nov 2019 às 10:10)

8.1°C
Apenas 0.3mm acumulados durante a noite


----------



## Nickname (21 Nov 2019 às 16:50)

*10ºC*, não chove.

*2.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Nov 2019 às 23:12)

Boa noite, Covilhã 7°c , hoje a  manhã foi de céu nublado e a tarde já com algumas boas abertas, o vento fraco durante todo o dia.

Acumulado de hoje até às 22h na estação do aerodromo é de 11.2mm , sendo que 8.4mm foram durante a noite passada e 2.8mm foram durante a tarde em aguaceiros que ocorreram.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7°c
Min 6.3°c
Max 10.3°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h com 7.6°c a essa hora
Min horária 7°c às 0h e às 2h
Max horária 11.8°c às 14h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 00:58)

Boas, chuvisca pela Covilhã.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 01:59)

Na Covilhã 7.4°c, com chuva fraca,o valor de precipitação na primeira horária de hoje na estação do aeródromo é de 0.6mm.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (22 Nov 2019 às 06:18)

Noite de chuva seguida em Castelo Branco desde a 1h da manhã. Nas últimas 2/3 horas sempre certinha e na última hora com mais intensidade. 11°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Nov 2019 às 06:50)

Bom dia, ontem choveu pouco, hoje pelo contrário já marca 11,7mm com 15,4•C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (22 Nov 2019 às 07:46)

23 mm. Toda a noite a chover bem.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 08:01)

Bom dia, Covilhã 8.7°c , muita chuva durante a noite e mantem-se a chover moderadamente.
Acumulado até às 7h na estação do aeródromo de 31.8mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.7°c
Min 6.8°c
Max 8.7°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 9.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 7.5°c às 0h
Max horária 9.4°c às 7 e às 8h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2019 às 08:11)

*10.7ºC*
Chuva forte desde que acordei às 7h, *33.4mm* acumulados

Em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades, o acumulado já vai nos 44mm, mais de 300mm este mês.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 09:05)

Com esta chuva a água escorre por todos os lados.

Acumulados até às 8h na estação do aeródromo:
Hoje 38.7mm
Novembro 199.6mm (ultrapassando os 191.6mm de abril e passando a ser o mês de maior precipitação de 2019)
2019 963.7mm


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2019 às 10:15)

Chuva torrencial e vento forte nos últimos 15 minutos!!


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 10:57)

A chuva parou já depois das 10h. o céu a abrir, o vento a aumentar de intensidade e a aparecer um arco-íris.
Entretanto o acumulado até às 10h na estação do aeródromo vai em 54.6mm,


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 13:48)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 11.5ºc, depois da chuva chegou o vento que vai soprando de moderado a forte desde meio da manhã.
Até às 12h o acumulado na estação do aeródromo é de 56mm, passando a ser o 2º dia de maior precipitação deste ano , apenas choveu mais a 26 de agosto com a grande trovoada com 61.3mm.

Vista para nascente




Vista para poente:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







O vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 13:56)

É bom ver que aos poucos as nossa linhas de água vão recuperando as suas "forças".


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 15:19)

Boas 
Hoje e amanhã pela cidade de Lamego 
Abertas de sol 
Nota se que estamos no pós frontal 
A qualquer momento podem cair aguaceiros 
As estradas ainda se encontram molhadas 
Vê se pequenos cursos de água 
Temperatura de 11°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 16:17)

O vento moderado a forte a manter-se agora acompanhado com chuva 
.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 16:27)

Lamego 
Aguaceiros 
11,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 16:37)

Aguaceiros fortes por Lamego 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 16:39)

Granizo em Lamego 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2019 às 19:45)

*9.6ºC*, vendaval autêntico, chuva fraca.
Choveu muito durante a tarde ainda, muitos aguaceiros fortes.
*52.7mm* acumulados.

Valores próximos dos 50mm em estações wunderground de vários concelhos das redondezas, Sátão, Tondela, Mangualde.

*75mm* em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades.


_19:48_
Chuva forte novamente


----------



## huguh (22 Nov 2019 às 19:46)

muita chuva e vento por aqui todo dia
estivemos sem luz à hora do almoço cerca de 2 duas horas


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 19:49)

Chuva moderada e fria por Lamego 
Vários lençóis de água 
8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Nov 2019 às 20:02)

Saí do trabalho e eis senão quando me vi no meio de um vendaval. Estou encharcada. Mas consegui salvar a vida ao meu guarda-chuva.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Nov 2019 às 21:15)

Boas.
Dia de vendaval, durante a manhã e final da tarde. Vento forte e chuva.
Rajada. Máx. de 59,6 km/h.
Acumulado de 75,8 mm. (Dados Meteoestrela).

Registo agora 7.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 21:30)

Aguaceiro fraco por Lamego 
7,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Nov 2019 às 21:56)

Boa noite, Covilhã 7.2°c , o vento acalmou um pouco na última hora mas continua a haver algumas rajadas mais fortes.Vai chovendo fraco agora , entre as 19h e as 20h chegou a chover com muita intensidade e com vento forte diminuindo bastante a visibilidade para quem conduzia pela cidade como era o meu caso, nesse período acumularam 10.2mm.
Acumulado até às 21h na estação do aeródromo de 71mm passando a ser o dia com mais precipitação deste ano.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.2°c
Min 6.8°c
Max 12.1°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 10.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 7.5°c às 0h
Max horária 13.8°c às 13h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 22:08)

Lamego 
Aguaceiro moderado 
7,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (22 Nov 2019 às 22:24)

chove torrencialmente agora, algumas pequenas pedras a bater na janela


----------



## Nickname (22 Nov 2019 às 22:30)

8.1°C
Ventania de volta, acompanhada de chuva forte.

Rajada de 77 km/h


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Nov 2019 às 07:47)

Bom dia, ontem foi um dia de chuva 35,5mm, hoje com 10,3°C e 1,2mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Nov 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia, Covilhã 8.1°c , depois de uma noite com muito vento a manhã começa mais calma e com céu parcialmente nublado.

Ontem foi o dia de maior precipitação deste ano com 79.2mm , hoje com 2.5mm acumulados até às 3h. na estação do aeródromo.
Entretanto ultrapassados os 1000mm este ano.
Acumulados
ontem 79.2mm
hoje 2.5mm
novembro 242.6mm
2019 1006.7mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.1°c
Min 6.8°c
Max 8.1°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h com 8.4°c a essa hora
Min horária 8.4°c às 3h e às 8h
Max horária 9.8°c às 0h

Por volta das 8h, para nascente e para norte









Entretanto aparece o arco-iris


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2019 às 10:35)

Boas 
Lamego 
Abertas de sol 
Mínima de 6°C
Atual de 9°C












Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Nov 2019 às 12:25)

Bom dia. Noite de mais ventania ainda assim  mais calma.
Ontem rendeu 83.6mm na estação do Meteoestrela, a maior diária do ano.

Registei mínima de 6.2°C.
Dados actuais:  8.4°C // 65%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2019 às 13:08)

Aguaceiros 
Arco íris sobre cidade Lamego 
10°C











Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Nov 2019 às 14:29)

Boas, hoje ao contrário de ontem, a chuva tem sido pouca, 2,0mm com 13,0°C neste momento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (23 Nov 2019 às 14:44)

Brilha o sol em Castelo Branco, mas com um pouco de vento, com a temperatura em 14°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Nov 2019 às 16:41)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9.8°c , durante o início da manhã o vento ainda se fez notar de forma moderada passando a fraco a partir daí.
Ainda ocorreram alguns aguaceiros durante a manhã e inicio de tarde mas que não acumularam na estacão do aeródromo.
Agora com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.8°c
Min 6.8°c
Max 10.4°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h com 11.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 8.4°c às 3h e às 8h
Max horária 12°c às 14h


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Nov 2019 às 19:32)

Boas, Covilhã 9.6°c , com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.6°c
Min 6.8°c
Max 10.4°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 9.3°c a essa hora
Min horária 8.4°c às 3h e às 8h
Max horária 12°c às 14h

Vídeo de hoje à tarde entre as15h30 e as 17h a x64 , movimento das nuvens de NO/SE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2019 às 20:06)

Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra ,agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2019 às 20:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra, agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.


As melhoras.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Nov 2019 às 20:26)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra ,agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.



Oh, então, que se passou? Cuida-te que os sistemas imunitários podem ressentir-se um pouco nos pós-operatórios. Espero que melhores rapidamente.


----------



## Tonton (23 Nov 2019 às 21:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra ,agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.



Boa recuperação!


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Nov 2019 às 21:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra ,agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.


As melhoras

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Nov 2019 às 22:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra ,agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.


Melhoras rápidas, e que tudo corra bem! Um abraço 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2019 às 22:53)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra ,agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.


Rápidas melhoras amigo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2019 às 10:08)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já de volta à antena ...depois de mais um internamento hospitalar seguido de uma operação ,esta já programada em Coimbra ,agora está na hora do futebol,lá fora já faz ,finamente muita chuva durante a minha ausência ,com 9.1ºC.


Rápidas melhoras, um abraço.

Por aqui céu com nuvens e sem chuva, 12,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2019 às 11:59)

A chuva a chegar.

Manhã cinzenta, mas sem chuva. Pelas 10h ainda era possível ver as montanhas nevadas, a norte. 

A chuva cada vez mais perto. Os carvalhos e castanheiros já com as cores da época. 7,7ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2019 às 13:10)

7,2ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Nov 2019 às 13:28)

Boas.
Mínima de 5.0°C.

De momento chuva fraca, com 9.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Nov 2019 às 19:02)

Boa noite, chuva fraca com 0,5mm e 15,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Nov 2019 às 19:23)

Boas, Covilhã 10.6ºc , com chuva fraca desde cerca das 17h e com vento fraco.
Acumulado até às 18h na estação do aeródromo de 1.8mm

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.6°c
Min 7.2°c
Max 11.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 10.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 3.7°c às 7h
Max horária 11.9°c às 15h

Caminhada hoje de manhã pela encosta da Serra , temperatura a rondar os 9ºc , algum vento de oeste nas zonas mais elevadas por onde passei a cerca de 1300mts.de altitude.

Alto das Piçarrinhas 1326mts, onde se situam as antenas(à esquerda é a encosta para a Covilhã, o vento vinha da direita)




Vértice da Pedra da Mesa 1298mts.




Vista da Pedra da Mesa para o Alto das Piçarrinhas (à direita é a encosta para a Covilhã, o vento vinha da esquerda)




A Cova da Beira situa-se deste lado da encosta.




Covilhã à vista


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2019 às 06:25)

Bom dia, chuva fraca com 0,5mm e 15,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2019 às 07:24)

2,0mm e 15,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Nov 2019 às 19:29)

Boa noite, morrinha durante alguns períodos do dia, 3,0mm até ao momento, 14,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Nov 2019 às 06:27)

Bom dia, alguma chuva durante a noite com 2,0mm acumulados até agora e temperatura nos 17,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Nov 2019 às 07:45)

2,5mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2019 às 14:07)

Temperatura bem amena,* 14.9ºC*

Acumulado parou nos *18.9mm.*

Perto de 26mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades, (quase nos 400m mensais)
Algumas estações acima dos 20mm, duas no concelho de Tondela, Ermida e São João do Monte.
19.3mm em Aguiar da Beira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2019 às 16:59)

Boas….muito obrigado pelas minhas  melhorias cá do rapaz ,faz hoje 8 dias que a esta hora estava a sair do bloco operatório ,a operação foi há prótata...nada de grave,só que estava a tomar dimensões de alguma grandeza,o médico aconselhou,se não é agora é para o ano ,já me safei da algália ontem,era o que fazia mais comichão  e perturbava ,mudando de assunto,hoje mais um dia de chuva e sem frio,já abriu e algum vento,com 15.1ºC e 17.0mm,o mês vai com 80.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2019 às 19:19)

Boas...ainda limpo ...pelo radar parece vir mais a caminho,com 14.1ºC e algum vento de W.


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Nov 2019 às 19:31)

Boa noite, por aqui alguns aguaceiros durante o dia, 8,5mm com 14,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (26 Nov 2019 às 19:52)

*11.2ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.
Máxima: *15.2ºC*
Aqui subiu para os *22.5mm *o acumulado, com o aguaceiro das 18h

Top 5 do distrito:
São João do Monte, Tondela: 36.6mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 33.6mm
Caramulinho, Tondela: 33.5mm(até às 19h)
Ermida, Tondela: 24.4mm
Gandufe, Mangualde: 23.9mm


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Nov 2019 às 20:14)

Boa noite, Covilhã 13.1ºc , dia de chuva sem interrupção até perto das 15h, durante  esse período o acumulado na estação do aeródromo foi de 28.5mm, durante o resto da tarde e início de noite com céu muito nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
A chuva a voltar já depois das 19h e caindo neste momento de forma fraca .

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13.1°c
Min 11.7°c
Max 15.2°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 13.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 10.6°c à 1h
Max horária 16.1°c às 16h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2019 às 22:14)

Boas...ainda passou alguns chuviscos por aqui ,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 12.8ºC / 17.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Nov 2019 às 08:07)

Bom dia, um aguaceiro que rendeu 0,5mm à pouco com 12,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2019 às 10:58)

Boas….tudo tapado  e vai chuviscando ,com 12.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 12.2ºC / 15.9ºC e 18.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Nov 2019 às 13:07)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 12.8ºc , manhã de céu nublado e vento fraco .
Houve alguns chuviscos que acumulam até às 12h 0.3mm na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.8°c
Min 10°c
Max 13.1°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 12.2°c a essa hora
Min horária 9.9°c à 6h
Max horária 12.7°c às 0h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2019 às 14:50)

Boas...já houve boas aberturas com sol pela manhã ,de momento a ficar novamente nublado ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2019 às 20:55)

Boas….tudo calmo ...só algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Nov 2019 às 21:13)

Boa noite, chuva miudinha durante o dia, 3,7mm com 14,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2019 às 22:20)

Boas….continua tudo calmo ....nem a temperatura se mexe ,com 11.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2019 às 10:47)

Boas….chuva fraca ,com 13.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2019 às 18:47)

Boas...tanta  anunciada para estes dias ...chuvicos pela manhã e alguns ao final da tarde ,a secura continua ,com 14.5ºC e tapado .


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Nov 2019 às 19:06)

Boa noite, hoje a chuva foi pouca, 0,5mm com 16,6°C.

Foto tirada de manhã
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2019 às 19:38)

*13.1ºC*
Chuva moderada nas últimas duas horas, de noite também choveu.
*9mm *acumulados hoje.
Máxima: *13.8ºC*

O mês já ultrapassou os *270mm*.

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades já vai acima dos 400mm
O Caramulinho vai mesmo acima dos 450mm, tenho feito o somatório de todas as horas, mas certos dias a estação não disponibiliza dados durante algumas horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2019 às 22:03)

Boas...e ela lá continua a passar mais norte ....para amanhã na previsão já passou a zero ,e por aqui a vida continua ,com 13.9ºC e tudo tapado .

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 16.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Nov 2019 às 22:32)

Boa noite, Covilhã 12.9ºc , dia de céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
Vai chovendo de forma fraca desde cerca das 18h, o acumulado na estação do aeródromo até às 21h é de 1.4mm .

Temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.9°c
Min 11°c
Max 14.8°c

Na estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 13.2°c a essa hora mas sem registos entre as 2h e as 4h
Min horária 10.5°c à 0h e às 5h
Max horária 15.1°c às 14h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (28 Nov 2019 às 22:42)

*13.5ºC*
Continua a chuva moderada na última hora e meia, depois duma pequena interrupção.
*14.8mm* acumulados.

Pelo concelho de Tondela:
No Caramulinho(1000m) já 39.7mm até às 22h.
36.8mm em São João do Monte, também na Serra do Caramulo(550m), uns kilómetros para o interior, no vale, em Ermida(300m) apenas 19.1mm.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2019 às 22:57)

Fiz agora mesmo a viagem CoimbraViseu e apanhei uns 15km entre Santa Comba e Tondela com chuva mesmo forte.

Escusado será dizer que aquela estrada fica um perigo ainda maior com os lençóis de água e com motoristas de pesados desatentos e com sono.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Nov 2019 às 00:12)

Pedro disse:


> Fiz agora mesmo a viagem CoimbraViseu e apanhei uns 15km entre Santa Comba e Tondela com chuva mesmo forte.
> 
> Escusado será dizer que aquela estrada fica um perigo ainda maior com os lençóis de água e com motoristas de pesados desatentos e com sono.



Muita cautela.


----------



## baojoao (29 Nov 2019 às 07:39)

Que rica noite de rega. Choveu sem parar.


----------



## Nickname (29 Nov 2019 às 08:02)

baojoao disse:


> Que rica noite de rega. Choveu sem parar.



Verdade, não estava à espera de tanto, aqui acumulou *27.9mm*

Alguns valores desde as 0h
44.5mm em Santa Comba Dão
39.7mm no Caramulinho(ipma), ontem acabou nos 52mm
36.3mm em Gandufe, Mangualde
34mm em Ermida, Tondela
31.3mm em Nelas(ipma)
24.1mm em Vila Boa, Sátão


Mas um pouco mais a Norte e os valores caem imenso, 7/8mm Em Vouzela/Oliveira de Frades, 11mm no aeródromo de Viseu.


A temperatura segue bem alta para esta hora da manhã, *13.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Nov 2019 às 08:41)

Bom dia, chuva persistente, 14,4°C com 6,0mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2019 às 10:50)

Boas...tudo igual ...sem chuva e tapado ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2019 às 15:11)

Boas...sol e nuvens ,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (29 Nov 2019 às 15:59)

14°C
Voltou a chuva, 30.3mm acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2019 às 18:47)

Boas...chuviscos agora ….hoje ainda não tinham aparecido ...assim nunca mais encho o balde da chuva que vêm do telhado ...secura ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2019 às 21:10)

Nickname disse:


> 14°C
> Voltou a chuva, 30.3mm acumulados


Tem chovido mesmo muito por aí.

Em Várzea da Serra, o mês de Novembro foi marcado pela chuva fraca persistente.
Ontem, por exemplo, 10,4mm acumulados com rain rate máximo de 2,4mm/h.
Hoje, 4,6mm acumulados, com rain rate máximo de 1,6mm/h.

O mês segue com 24 dias de precipitação (>1mm).
No entanto, _somente_ 199,0mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2019 às 21:22)

Boas...só nublado ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2019 às 07:41)

Bom dia, ontem com 12,0mm, hoje com 1,3mm e chuva fraca, 17,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Nov 2019 às 09:31)

Chove torrencialmente! Que dilúvio 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2019 às 11:03)

Boas...a secura continua ....não chove nada de jeito ...só chuviscos ,com 14.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2019 às 16:16)

Boas...hoje já tive mais sorte ...já vi chover com alguma duração em forma de aguaceiros,mas repartidos ,temperatura a descer com rotação do vento mais WNW e aumentar de intensidade ,com 13.2ºC...mínima do dia,de 3.0mm,céu tapado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2019 às 18:56)

Boas...limpar e a refrescar ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Nov 2019 às 21:12)

Boa noite, 10,7mm com 11,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2019 às 21:30)

Boas...hoje não há manta ,hoje já se vê a descer ,com 9.8ºC.

O mês termina com 84.0mm de  e hoje com 3.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Nov 2019 às 23:49)

Boa noite , depois de se ausentar durante a tarde e início de noite a chuva volta à Covilhã para fechar o mês.
Acumulados na estação do aeródromo até às 22h
Hoje 3.7mm
Novembro 312.5mm
2019 1076.6mm


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (30 Nov 2019 às 23:51)

Chove com intensidade! 

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------

